# Sugarloaf - 4/25/15



## skiMEbike (Apr 27, 2015)

*Date(s) Skied: * 4/25/15

*Resort or Ski Area: *  Sugarloaf

*Conditions: * Packed Powder, Dense Powder, Corn

*Trip Report: *  The original plan was to hit Sunday River for a quick day trip in order to get back home to the family at a "reasonable time", however 2 things changed the plans.   First was a text from my buddy informing me that this past weekend was the last time Sugarloaf would be spinning skyline.   Second (& more importantly), My wife said, "it's ok if you really want to go to Sugarloaf instead" (as it would mean at least 1.5 hours later arrival time back home)....One huge thank you later, hugs & kisses, and a quick devouring of my breakfast, I was out the door & headed to Sugarloaf (albeit later than I wanted to leave, but I knew it would be sooooo worth it).

The whole ride up it was spitting snow, driving in & out of snow squalls....I fully was expecting a mid-winter firm day on the hill with hardly any sun in the forecast to soften things up.   I had skied the loaf the prior weekend where we had a nearly perfect spring day, so I was gearing up for a let down anticipating firm conditions.    Upon rounding Oh my Gosh corner, I uttered the words "Oh My Gosh", because there was so much more white on the hill than the previous week.   The Loaf received 3-5 inches Thursday and another 1-2 overnight Friday into Saturday.  

It felt more like a late February day than a late April day....Summit temps were not forecast to be above freezing & with a slight wind...my spring skiing clothes stayed in the car.  The mountain was empty, and it was ski on the lift all day.   I started the day with my one & only run on the Superquad and a run down groomed Kings Landing.   After a couple groomer runs, I was ready to hit up some ungroomed terrain to see if it skied as good as it looked.....It did!!   From there it was skyline for the rest of the day & hit just about everything between Misery Whip & Skidder.   The snow was primarily dense packed powder, but it was not your grabby type of snow that you can sometimes get this time of year.   I believe having superquad only mid-mid week helped to preserve some of the snow on the upper mountain.   The upper mountain was primarily a fresh coating of 1-2 inches of snow on top of a barely tracked up powder from the previous storm.  Your classic "crud" type of skiing on the ungroomed trails.   I was even more impressed with the coverage in the glades...All had ample  amounts of snow.  You didn't really have to worry about picking your line around obstacles, which is unheard of for end of April.   Pipecleaner was the best shape I've seen it all year....The timberline chair being down has helped limit the traffic in that glade which has helped to preserve the conditions.  I ended the day with a hike to the top to catch a run down White Nitro (likely my last run from the top this season).   

I can't say enough about the coverage & base depths at the Loaf right now...It is some of the best I've seen there in recent years...Many of the typical late season areas that degrade & turn to grass/mud/rocks are all very skiiable.   The loaf is reporting Sunday May 3rd as their last day, which is sad since the I fully expect them to be near 100% open.   

If you don't mind skiing the superquad...I strongly urge anyone considering one last day to get it while you can.   

TOD:  White Nitro

Here are some pictures:

Gondi Glade:


Winters Way:


Toke Road:


Pipecleaner:


Spillway:


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 27, 2015)

A couple more pics from Bubblecuffer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2015)

damn

and it looks like no one there


----------



## ski stef (Apr 27, 2015)

looking pretty fresh!


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks awesome!  Thinking of hitting it Friday followed by Sunday Rivers last day Sat.


----------



## jrd100 (Apr 27, 2015)

I was there Sat AM and the conditions were like mid-winter. One more weekend, just superquad for lifts but they will allow hiking. Can't wait!


----------



## billski (Apr 28, 2015)

Deeee lish ous!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2015)

God, looks like they could make it to June with natural trails ...


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 28, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> God, looks like they could make it to June with natural trails ...



As everyone knows it can go fast this time of year....however based on what I skied in the glades this past weekend, this has got to be some of the most snow I've seen at the loaf in recent memory.   Typically the glades are almost all done within 2 weeks removed from Reggae, and if your lucky on most years you are maybe able to ski just a few of them.   All of the upper mountain glades had plenty of snow in them last weekend.   They should be skiing skidder until June at least.


----------



## jrd100 (Apr 30, 2015)

Skyline will be open Saturday and Sunday!!!!


----------



## rocojerry (May 1, 2015)

That looks better than Mid February at the loaf typically!


----------

